# My stud Rudy



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

AKA Roodles!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

gosh he is amazing, a right stud muffin there, lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you fluffy!!


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow he is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky you having that stud muffin around.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

chaospony said:


> Wow he is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky you having that stud muffin around.


Hee hee!! Thanks chaospony hope the ladies like him!!


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Hee hee!! Thanks chaospony hope the ladies like him!!


I am sure they will!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Roodles is gorgeous and i've no doubt he'll be a very fine gentleman stud for you,gorgeous lad


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow pretty damn handsome!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Handsome, he is a gorgeous little man. xxxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> AKA Roodles!!


OMG! Hes absolutley stunning, iam sure he will give you some even better kittens


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww he is adorable x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow his markings are just stunning, he is a beauty,


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful stud you've got there!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW Stunning little leopard! What fabulous markings he has


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow he is stunning  *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow he's a very striking looking cat!
I'm ure he'll produce some gorgeous babies!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Roodles is gorgeous and i've no doubt he'll be a very fine gentleman stud for you,gorgeous lad


Thank you Kelly I hope so he's had his 1st encounter so to speak just waiting to confirm pregnancy!! I'm soooooooooo excited!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Wow pretty damn handsome!


Thank you China


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Hi Handsome, he is a gorgeous little man. xxxxx


Thanks Fireblade!! He is such a loving little boy too!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> OMG! Hes absolutley stunning, iam sure he will give you some even better kittens


Have to say Jen I am really looking forward to see what he produces!! Thank you


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LadyH said:


> awwww he is adorable x


Thanks LadyH


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> wow his markings are just stunning, he is a beauty,


Glad you like him collie!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WhiteNile said:


> Wow! Beautiful stud you've got there!


Thankies WhiteNile! Have to say credit to his breeders though they have some stunning Bengals!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> WOW Stunning little leopard! What fabulous markings he has


Thanks Lynn have to say his body type & silhouette are very Asian Leopard Cat like!! But then again I am biased lol!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *wow he is stunning  *


Thanks rotties!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

bee112 said:


> wow he's a very striking looking cat!
> I'm ure he'll produce some gorgeous babies!


Thank you bee!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, he is a stunning lad He has fab markings too, I bet there will be some lovely kittens in the future*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments Selk!! 

It's nice getting to know everyone!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You're welcome Glad you're enjoying it on here*


----------

